# Beauty Portraits: Pair, Ansumarn Tanprasert (Winner of FHM Thailand GND 2009) (NSFW)



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

I was very honored to be able to shoot this young and beautiful Thai girl 2 weeks ago. This lady is no ordinary girl. She comes with a big title that she won recently...

This shoot is to gather some angles of her and test her out on poses and feel in front of the camera. With her shallow modelling experience and with some of my guidance on poses and expressions, I'll say she actually pulls off pretty well. A shining star in the future for sure!

Sharing some of my faourite shots here:

Pic 01:









Pic 02:








Pic 03:








Pic 04:








Pic 05:








Pic 06:








Pic 07:








Pic 08:








Pic 09:








Pic 10:








Pic 11:








Pic 12:








You can view all the 38 images here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeckson/sets/72157618175861449/

Thank you for viewing my images.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 17, 2009)

All I know is that no one like that ever lived next door to me


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> All I know is that no one like that ever lived next door to me


 
Ha ha ha ha. Same here...  Thanks for dropping a note here.


----------



## Battou (May 17, 2009)

Great shots, this set actually inspired me to go and view the rest of the set, something I rarely do.




Chris of Arabia said:


> All I know is that no one like that ever lived next door to me



My fiancée lives across the street and two doors down....does that count....


----------



## Battou (May 17, 2009)

3535602023_c9bf62f48c_o (#23) is a little soft but prolly my favorite.


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

Battou said:


> Great shots, this set actually inspired me to go and view the rest of the set, something I rarely do.
> 
> My fiancée lives across the street and two doors down....does that count....


 


Battou said:


> 3535602023_c9bf62f48c_o (#23) is a little soft but prolly my favorite.


 
Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## Josh66 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent work!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## mikemicki (May 17, 2009)

Excellent work.  Beautiful model too.


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

mikemicki said:


> Excellent work. Beautiful model too.


 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## unnecessary (May 17, 2009)

too grainy for me, but i like the shots.


----------



## danman281 (May 17, 2009)

I love it. Nice poses


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

unnecessary said:


> too grainy for me, but i like the shots.


 


danman281 said:


> I love it. Nice poses


 
Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 17, 2009)

forgive the phonetics but,

phuut thai dai mai?  pom rian pasat thai . . . 

kao suay . . . pom jaa bai muang thai tan-waa kom.

just in case, do you speak thai? i study thai (for work)  shes pretty.  i'm going to  thailand in december.


----------



## noob873 (May 17, 2009)

They're good shots but way too grainy in my oppinion.


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> forgive the phonetics but,
> 
> phuut thai dai mai? pom rian pasat thai . . .
> 
> ...


 
Phom pood Thai dai muean kan tae phom mai chai kon Thai. Phom meung Thai si pee laew, pood dai nid noi. Tae an pasa Thai mai dai. Kian mai dai dui. Pood dai yang diow choi choi. 

English translation:
I can speak Thai but I am not Thai. I have been staying in Thailand for 4 years, can only speak a little. Unfortunately I cannot read or write Thai, only can speak a little. 

Thank for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (May 17, 2009)

noob873 said:


> They're good shots but way too grainy in my oppinion.


 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 18, 2009)

OMG i just came on the keyboard lol awesome pics


----------



## epp_b (May 18, 2009)

^ :raisedbrow:


----------



## Lyncca (May 18, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning.  The lighting and the posing are wonderful, but they are super-duper grainy.  Did you use a really high ISO?


----------



## Zeckson (May 18, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> OMG i just came on the keyboard lol awesome pics


 
Remember to clean up as well... Thanks for your comments. 



epp_b said:


> ^ :raisedbrow:


 
Thanks for the face.



Lyncca said:


> She is absolutely stunning. The lighting and the posing are wonderful, but they are super-duper grainy. Did you use a really high ISO?


 
Thanks for your comments. The noise are added on purpose.


----------



## PhotosByAndy (May 22, 2009)

Well Done - especially for a new model.  Good poses, love the use of available light, can live with the digital noise, not distracting at all.


----------



## Zeckson (May 22, 2009)

PhotosByAndy said:


> Well Done - especially for a new model. Good poses, love the use of available light, can live with the digital noise, not distracting at all.


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 31, 2009)

very nice and very beautiful.  she has very captivating eyes. keep up the great work!


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

Some nice stuff.  Not as flooring as the beach series, but nice.

I don't care for the shot with her feet right up to the camera... makes it look like she has ginormous feet, which isn't terribly flattering.

Although, really, I'm probably just saying this because I'm all packed full of sour grapes because I don't get to take pictures of scanitly clad hot wimmins in bedrooms. 

Seriously, though... big feet.


----------



## Peniole (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice shots. Pretty girl but not the prettiest feet, you might have wanted to take attention away from the feet in some of the poses.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 1, 2009)

Superb shots!


----------



## tron (Jun 3, 2009)

DO WANT


----------

